# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  tuning در Sql server

## En_MK

سلام
در کمال تعجب هیچ تاپیکی وجود نداره
میخاستم سوالامو بپرسم چطور میشه مفهوم tuning را در اس کیو ال پیاده سازی کرد؟
فوایدش چیه؟مضررات داره؟

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
مبحث Tuning چیز بدی نیست و ضرری نداره.در واقع منظور بهبود بخشیدن به وضعیت سرور از لحاظ سرعت و بازدهی و کارایی هست.
پس در کل چیز بدی نیست و خیلی خوبه.
درمورد نحوه پیاده سازی کردنش فکر میکنم باید 3 تا کتاب 600 صفحه ای رو حداقل اینجا توضیح بدیم. 
خیلی مبحث گگسترده ای هست
و نمیشه توضیح داد.
هم دانش نیاز داره هم تجربه.

----------


## pooyan.a

سلام
بی زحمت کتاب هایی در این زمینه معرفی کنید
خیلی ممنون

----------


## hmahdavi921

اگر منابعی هست معرفی کنید یا مباحثی رو شروع کنید ما هم دنبال کنیم .خیلی سوت و کوره.

----------

